# Who likes / dislikes Yong Jun?



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wanna know...

Me? I dont like them...Although the 4x4x4 II seemed to be the best 4x4x4 in the market today, still lots of their products have piracy issues, specially the 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 (even 9x9x9)


What about you?
Please leave comments


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't like their 3x3 too much, but the 4x4 and 5x5 seem good.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> specially the 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 (even 9x9x9)



Don't forget 11x11.

I like the 4x4 and am considering getting the 9x9. By the time I can buy it though, V-cubes may have bought one out. The one 5x5 i've tried seemed pretty good. 6x6 and 7x7 i don't know.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

i think yong jun is a pretty cool guy eh makes bad knockoffs and doesnt afraid of anything


The YJ 3x3 isn't really good in my opinion.
And the 4x4 "feels good" but I can't get really good times on it.
The 5x5 feels "meh" because it locks up more than the V cube, and all YJ cubes have really annoying stickers.

Dislike in general.
Prefer other types/brands.
Personally speaking.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate the 2x2x2, I don't really like the 3x3x3, I love the modded 4x4x4, I love their Fisher Cube, and I never tried the rest so...


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> i think yong jun is a pretty cool guy eh makes bad knockoffs and doesnt afraid of anything
> 
> 
> The YJ 3x3 isn't really good in my opinion.
> ...



tighten it


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 7, 2010)

there 2x2 sucks


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 7, 2010)

I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's $*3*0 cheaper than a V-Cube.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's $40 cheaper than a V-Cube.



and because its pretty much just as good


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have mixed opinions about them, I have never used their products, but some of them seem good. Others seem awful. I don't really like the fact that they copy v-cubes, but hey, it is cheaper. I am really unsure of my opinion of them atm.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's $40 cheaper than a V-Cube.
> ...



That too. I've only ever used Eastsheen/Rubik's 5x5s so it's a huge step up.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > i think yong jun is a pretty cool guy eh makes bad knockoffs and doesnt afraid of anything
> ...





>Implying that I haven't tightened it and that I don't own multiple 5x5 cubes to judge what's a good 5x5.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Yea, I can think of better 2x2's, 3x3's, 4x4's, and 5x5's than the YJ. So I guess I don't really like them.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > specially the 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 (even 9x9x9)
> ...


The 11x11 is not YJ. Why do you think that it is?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's *$40 cheaper than a V-Cube*.



V-Cube is $24. Explain.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 7, 2010)

Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's *$40 cheaper than a V-Cube*.
> ...



Apparantly they pay you to use their cubes. Sounds legit to me.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!



:fp :fp Fail.

I dunno. Their 2x2 pops, and their 3x3 is too fast.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!
> ...



Fail??? you don't like jokes? i've got plenty, or is it you like rap music?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Please don't post random jokes around on thread looking for a serious topic. Stick to the Off-topic thread for off topic jokes.... 

There's plenty of jokes there!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...


i probably was


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...


I thought it was funny, loosen up.


Chapuunka said:


> I have their 5x5 and I like it...mostly because it's $40 cheaper than a V-Cube.


YJ 5x5 w/shipping:$11.35
V-Cube 5 w/shipping to my house:$41.35
Total Savings:$30


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 8, 2010)

Meh, I was making a guess. But still, $10 isn't that far off. I'll fix it...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 8, 2010)

Their Glow in the dark 3x3 is nice. I like their 5x5 better than the v5, and their 4x4 is sexy. So yes, I like YJ.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 8, 2010)

The 4x4 is nice after modding but I don't really appreciate that they are knockoffs.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



the correct response would have been:
>Implying you know exactly what I'm thinking and my reasoning from a 2 word response


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Just wanna know...
> 
> Me? I dont like them...Although the 4x4x4 II seemed to be the best 4x4x4 in the market today, still lots of their products have piracy issues, specially the 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 (even 9x9x9)
> 
> ...



umm, the 4x4 is also a knockoff you know...



TeddyKGB said:


> Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!



haha, nice one.



jamesdeanludlow said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > specially the 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 (even 9x9x9)
> ...




the 11x11 is made by this manufacteror who stole the type Cs' original logo.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 8, 2010)

bear guy, lrn to >Implying.

That doesn't even make sense.
I don't need to know what he's thinking when he's telling me to "tighten it."

I *KNOW* how to maintain hardware.
I'm not some nublet like a few of you.
So back off, bro.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 8, 2010)

I really don't see the big deal with the entire knock-off thing. Everybody basically made a "knock-off" of the original "Rubik's Cube" but for some reason almost no one complains.I see that almost everyone agrees that V-cubes are better quality than YJ KOs.So if I decide to buy one I'd be the one taking the sacrifice in quality wouldn't I?And those that want quality will most likely buy a V-cube. To tell you the truth I will more than likely *never* be able to afford an actual V cube.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 8, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> To tell you the truth I will more than likely *never* be able to afford an actual V cube.



You plan on being a bum for life?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I really don't see the big deal with the entire knock-off thing. Everybody basically made a "knock-off" of the original "Rubik's Cube" but for some reason almost no one complains.I see that almost everyone agrees that V-cubes are better quality than YJ KOs.So if I decide to buy one I'd be the one taking the sacrifice in quality wouldn't I?And those that want quality will most likely buy a V-cube. To tell you the truth I will more than likely *never* be able to afford an actual V cube.


The original "Rubik's Cube's" patent expired.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see the big deal with the entire knock-off thing. Everybody basically made a "knock-off" of the original "Rubik's Cube" but for some reason almost no one complains.I see that almost everyone agrees that V-cubes are better quality than YJ KOs.So if I decide to buy one I'd be the one taking the sacrifice in quality wouldn't I?And those that want quality will most likely buy a V-cube. To tell you the truth I will more than likely *never* be able to afford an actual V cube.
> ...



I have already seen this dialogue in this forum for OVER 100 TIMES!!!! WOULD YOU GUYS STOP MAKING STUPID/OBVIOUS ARGUMENTS ALREADY????????????????????

(that is directed to everyone in the forum.)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 8, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!






crazymanjimbo46 said:


> The 4x4 is nice after modding but I don't really appreciate that they are knockoffs.


So what's your call?



daniel0731ex said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanna know...
> ...


Really? That's a news. Do you know who stole this? Does it has it's own brand?



ZamHalen said:


> I really don't see the big deal with the entire knock-off thing. Everybody basically made a "knock-off" of the original "Rubik's Cube" but for some reason almost no one complains.I see that almost everyone agrees that V-cubes are better quality than YJ KOs.So if I decide to buy one I'd be the one taking the sacrifice in quality wouldn't I?And those that want quality will most likely buy a V-cube. To tell you the truth I will more than likely *never* be able to afford an actual V cube.


Well, about the rubik's is already explain on the previous post. I wont say it again...I don't want to be scolded by daniel 

well, in my opnion it's a big deal (for me)
just like MeMyselfAndPi said on youtube, the piracy hurts the creators. I think that's the reason why V-Cube changed their packaging (and that caused the price rise)


----------



## Jani (Apr 8, 2010)

udah di speedsolving bahasnya masih beginian vin -_-

As a cuber I like YJ, as a human I hate piracy that they have create


----------



## Hiero (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't get the whole piracy thing. Last time I checked my house none of my appliances or things were made by one the original companies that invented that thing. We have different brands of refrigerators, microwaves, t.v's, cars, couches.

My opinion is that to whoever can make something good and affordable go the rewards. If the original company is charging an arm and a leg why shouldn't you look for an alternative. I haven't signed any loyalty oaths to any particular company. I'm gonna go with whatever company can give me something good and not rip me off.

I like YongJun as a company. As far as their cubes go, the 2x2 stinks as a speedcube, the regular white 3x3 is good as a beginner cube, not a speedcube. The YJ green is excellent in my opinion, haven't tried the 4x4 and the 5x5 is a good speedcube if you don't want to take out a loan purchase a V-cube (I know I'm exaggerating). 

Verdes makes good cubes, but what is the point if they can't get them to you affordably? If someone can do it better, then I say go for it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 8, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I don't get the whole piracy thing. Last time I checked my house none of my appliances or things were made by one the original companies that invented that thing. We have different brands of refrigerators, microwaves, t.v's, cars, couches.



that's because all those items are old. Originally, one person owned the patent for the microwave http://www.smecc.org/the_spencer_microwave_oven_patent.htm . That means he had the rights for 20 years to do whatever he wanted with that. He may have licensed his technology to various companies, but he still collected money from it. The whole point of patent laws is to allow an inventor to actually benefit from his invention, giving incentive to invent. If everyone was just going to steal your invention when you showed it to them, there would be no reason to spend the time/money to invent something. There's a reason why Rubik's made so much money off of his cubes for 20 years. I don't see how that shouldn't apply to V-cubes in the same way.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 8, 2010)

Meh, I have quite a few YJ products - they're nothing special - cheap ripoffs of higher quality puzzle manufacturer's products. I prefer to avoid them.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 8, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I don't get the whole piracy thing.



Well, form your opinion when you _do_ get it 


Sorry, I just had to say that!


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!



I do 
Well, not today's rap music, but the music from before I was born (early 80's-early 90's) was awesome.


----------



## LNZ (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a YJ 6x6. It was good but I've found a broken in V6 much better. But I thank YJ for introducing me to the 6x6. 

It's the only YJ product im my collection right now.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 8, 2010)

4Chan said:


> bear guy, lrn to >Implying.
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.
> I don't need to know what he's thinking when he's telling me to "tighten it."
> ...



you should know just aswell as I do that it doesnt have to make sense....plus it was just teaching him the proper response to >implying(too lazy to add the color)


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 8, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> The 11x11 is not YJ. Why do you think that it is?





daniel0731ex said:


> the 11x11 is made by this manufacteror who stole the type Cs' original logo.



I was mistaken. Apologies.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Yong Jun? sounds like a rapper!!! and let face it, nobody actually likes rap music!!!
> ...



i heard that michael jackson was a rape artist...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think YJ is awesome. 

I have their 3x3, 4x4, and pillowed 6x6 (i am pretty sure its yj, some people say ds)

The 3x3 isn't too bad. definately not the best speedcube. vuts corners and is fast though

the 4x4 is awesome. I have yet to mod it, and after modding I'm hoping for even more out of it. I already prefere it to my mini qj

The 6x6 suprised me most of all. I would flat out say that this cube is better than the v6. It has a nicer feel, pre-modded peices (aside the pi-mod of course), and its pillowed! 

I will agree that their stickers are usually pretty lame (and on my 6x6 they forgot a couple of white stickers... but its a white cube, so meh), but I like their cubes. Also, $20 for a modded nicer 6x6 is much nicer than $50 for one that would take a lot of love.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 8, 2010)

DaBear said:


> you should know just aswell as I do that it doesnt have to make sense....plus it was just teaching him the proper response to >implying(too lazy to add the color)




>doesnt have to make sense... 

Keep telling yourself that.
Enjoy being nonsensical.

Oh, and that's NOT a proper response if it "doesn't make sense."


----------



## CuberN00b (May 6, 2010)

For me, YJ 3x3 is not pretty bad after i loosen the tension and lubed it. But it's extremely cheap here, just about 40k IDR (4 USD). So cheap!


----------



## WeNG (May 7, 2010)

YJ, i like their 5x5x5 which is V-cube knock-off. Not much difference than the original one. Of course V-Cube is stiil the best.. 

Their 3x3x3 is the best for me (at least for now..) 
I'm talking about VVGOO-I (type D2). Heavier than F2 Sheng En but perfectly fits on my fingertricks.. 
The conclusion is YJ best knock off makers, but not the inventor :fp
Just wanna share my opinion..


----------

